# AppleStore et ITunes sur site US



## syl149 (7 Février 2014)

Bonjour,
J'avais fait une recherche d'application dans l'Apple Store sur mon IPad et je suis arrivée sur le site américain, et je n'ai rien téléchargé.
Quelques jours après, j'ai vu que j'avais 5 mises à jours dans mon apple store.
Là drame, je suis toujours sur le site américain et je ne peux pas faire les mises à jour, car il est écrit en anglais que mon identifiant n'est pas valable et que je dois aller sur le site français.
Mais voilà, comment faire?
J'ai redémarré l'application Itunes et apple store, je suis toujours sur le site us.
J'ai même éteint et rallumé mon Ipad: aucun changement
Merci pour votre aide


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (7 Février 2014)

Il te faut simplement régler l'Apple Store français dans les réglages tu ne modifie pas des préférences, rien ne sert de redémarrer l'iPad

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h00 ----------

Ton compte iCloud doit simplement être un compte français il te faut donc recréer un compte français, et le mettre dans les préférences


----------



## syl149 (7 Février 2014)

Oui, mais comment je fais
Moi il faut m'expliquer
Merci




Moumou92 a dit:


> Il te faut simplement régler l'Apple Store français dans les réglages tu ne modifie pas des préférences, rien ne sert de redémarrer l'iPad
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h00 ----------
> 
> Ton compte iCloud doit simplement être un compte français il te faut donc recréer un compte français, et le mettre dans les préférences


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (7 Février 2014)

Il te faut créer un compte iCloud français...
  Pour ça il te faut aller dans réglages iCloud.
En va tu as l'option de supprimer le compte américain Auquel est associé ton iPhone ou iPad.

Attention, en faisant ça tu vas perdre toutes les applications acheter, sur le compte américain

Une fois que c'est fait, tu recrees un compte à éclate français et tu repars de zéro


----------



## syl149 (7 Février 2014)

Oui
Et si je synchronise avec ma derniére sauvegarde sur IMac via ITunes, cela irait?
Ce serait plus simple



Moumou92 a dit:


> Il te faut créer un compte iCloud français...
> Pour ça il te faut aller dans réglages iCloud.
> En va tu as l'option de supprimer le compte américain Auquel est associé ton iPhone ou iPad.
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (7 Février 2014)

Que tu es bien occupé avec ton compte français, si tu avait un compte français

Bonjour l'application App Store, va voir tout en bas. Il y aura afficher l'adresse e-mail avec laquelle tu es le logué cela devrait correspondre avec l'adresse e-mail de ton compte iCloud français


----------



## syl149 (7 Février 2014)

Dans réglages de mon IPad, mon identifiant Apple pour Apple store est le bon, idem pour ICloud 
Alors
Merci



Moumou92 a dit:


> Que tu es bien occupé avec ton compte français, si tu avait un compte français
> 
> Bonjour l'application App Store, va voir tout en bas. Il y aura afficher l'adresse e-mail avec laquelle tu es le logué cela devrait correspondre avec l'adresse e-mail de ton compte iCloud français


----------



## syl149 (8 Février 2014)

Tout va bien, j'ai retapé mon mot de passe Apple dans réglages,et je suis revenue,sur le store français 



syl149 a dit:


> Dans réglages de mon IPad, mon identifiant Apple pour Apple store est le bon, idem pour ICloud
> Alors
> Merci


----------

